# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Ноти

## Elen2

Девочки предлагаю выставлять в этой теме нотный материал.

----------


## Elen2

*Добре жити і дружити!* 

Автор невідомий 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1465971m.gif[/IMG]
Світить сонце угорі,
Зеленіє жито.
Добре нашій дітворі
Жити і дружити.
Добре бігати на луг
Стежкою в’юнкою,
Коли твій найкращий друг
Поруч із тобою. 

Кличе поле і ріка
Неозорий обрій,
А в руці твоїй рука
У довірі добрій.
Он – веселка угорі
Вигнулась край неба.
Радість треба дітворі,
Сонечка їй треба.

*Огірочки* 

Муз. і слова народні 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1450611m.gif[/IMG]

Зеленії огірочки, стеліться, стеліться.

Чи великі, чи маленькі, не рвіться, не рвіться.

Мої милі огірочки, жовтий цвіт, жовтий цвіт.

Звивайтесь до купочки, жовтий цвіт, жовтий цвіт.

Повилися огірочки, то ся в’ють, то ся в’ють.

В зеленії попліточки, то ся в’ють, то ся в’ють.

Чи великі, чи маленькі, то ся рвуть, то ся рвуть.

*Про ляльку* 

Муз. А. Філіппенко,
Сл. А. Пархоменко 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1442419m.gif[/IMG]

Ой немало діл я мала:
Рано-рано встала,
До дитячого садочка
Ляльку виряджала.

Чисто з милом ляльку вмила.
Заплела косичку,
Вишиванку їй наділа
Ще й нову спідничку.

Огляділа – все до діла.
- Ну, ходімо, дочко.
Тільки знай-но: будь охайна,
Дочко, в дитсадочку!

*Петрушка*

Муз. Й Брамса, 
Сл. Л. Компанієць 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1446515m.gif[/IMG]
Ділі-ділі-дінь, прийшов Петрушка,
Ділі-ділі-дінь, б’є в бубон він.
Ділі-ділі-дінь, наставте-но вушка, -
Ділі-ділі-дінь – веселий чути дзвін.

Ділі-ділі-дінь, хлопчини вдача,
Ділі-ділі-дінь, нас веселить.
Ділі-ділі-дінь, співа він, скаче,
Ділі-ділі-дінь, не замовка й на мить.

Ділі-ділі-дінь, сюди, малята!
Ділі-ділі-дінь, він кличе всіх.
Ділі-ділі-дінь, немов на святі,
Ділі-ділі-дінь, лунають співи й сміх.

*Сонечко* 

Муз. Ю. Рожавської, 
Сл. Л. Реви 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1500786m.gif[/IMG]

Спало сонечко у річці,
Ранком вмилось у водичці,
Хмарочками утиралось,
Травам, квітам посміхалось.
Сонечко, сонечко,
Здрастуй, любе сонечко!

Разом з сонечком я встану,
Гарно вмиюся під краном,
Рушничком своїм утруся.
 - Добрий день, - скажу матусі.
Сонечко, сонечко,
Здрастуй, любе сонечко!

*Спасибі, музико* 

Муз. та сл. Марії Норик
[IMG]http://*********ru/1493618m.gif[/IMG]
Спасибі, музико, тобі
За тепло душі твоєї,
Спасибі, музико, тобі
За чуйність пам’яті моєї.
За те, що є у світі цім
Така велична і чудова.
Що ти заходиш в кожен дім
Завжди прекрасна, світанкова. 

*Яблучка* 

Муз. Т. Шутенко,
Сл. Л. Реви 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1491570m.gif[/IMG]
Ми збирали яблучка
В нашому садку,
Яблучка червонії
Всім нам до смаку.
Так, так, так, так,
Всім нам до смаку. 
Так, так, так, так,
Всім нам до смаку.

Поливали яблуньку
Завжди ми самі,
І тому в нас яблучка
Отакі смачні.
Так, так, так, так,
Отакі смачні.
Так, так, так, так,
Отакі смачні.

----------

Astana35 (01.11.2016), треба (21.01.2019)

----------


## Elen2

* Колискові.*

*Повішу я колисочку*

Українська народна пісня
[IMG]http://*********ru/1483381m.gif[/IMG]
Повішу я колисочку
Та й на калиночку,
Буде вітер колисати
Мою дитиночку. 

Буде вітер колисати,
Пташечки – співати,
Буде моя дитиночка
В колисочці спати.

Повішу я колисочку
На вербу, на вербу, -
Ой чи вітер поколише,
Поки я ся верну?

* Колискова*

Слова народні,
Муз. В. Бабій
[IMG]http://*********ru/1478261m.gif[/IMG]

Спи, дитинко, спи,
Очка зажмури.
Будеш ти тихенько спати,
Над тобою твоя мати
Шепче молитви.
Спи, дитинко, спи.


*Спи, маля* 

Муз. О. Білаша,
Сл. М. Ноеля 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1479285m.gif[/IMG]

Спи, маля, щоб день прийшов,
Спи, - хай сонце зійде знов.
Спи, а то не згаснуть зорі –
Вічно буде ніч на дворі.

Мусить день новий настать…
А як ти не будеш спать –
Дню новому не прийти,
Не розвіять темноти.

Нині в сутіні нічній
Шиють квіти одяг свій.
Спи, а то плачем своїм
Заважати будеш їм.

Нічку трудяться квітки:
Крають, гладять пелюстки.
День новий загляне в сад –
Гарний буде в них наряд.

Спи, щоб квіточка мала
Вийти з пуп’янка могла:
Як маля не засина –
Спить у пуп’янку вона.

Мусить день новий настать…
А як ти не будеш спать –
Дню новому не прийти,
Не розвіять темноти.

----------


## Elen2

*Жартівливі*


*А той любий Григорій*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1460853m.gif[/IMG]
Муз. і сл. народні 


А той любий Григорій
Забув скрипку в коморі,
Григориха муку брала,
А та скрипочка заграла.

Я в долоні та й у п’яти –
Як же тут не танцювати!
Пішла мука по коморі,
Розходилась ще й у дворі.

Григорихо, схаменися,
За роботоньку приймися!
Григорію нема їсти,
Нема пити, ніде сісти.

Прийшов Григор, розпалився,
За ту скрипочку схопився,
Струни стали витинати,
Не стерпів – став танцювати.

Я на нього подивилась,
Поки піч не розгорілась,
Хвилиночку почекаю –
Чоловіка підтримаю.

Вареники та галушки,
Борщ і каша, ще й пампушки
Розварились, присмалились,
Димом в комин закрутились.


*Гриби.*
(коломийка)

Муз. і сл. народні 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1459829m.gif[/IMG]

Не тепер, не тепер на гриби ходити!
Восени, восени, як будуть родити.

Пішов дід на гриби, баба на підпеньки,
Баба свої посушила, дідові сиренькі.

Як ідете на підпеньки, кличте нашу Ксеньку,
Наша Ксенька не сліпенька, бачить, де підпеньки.

*Добрий вечір, або що*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1465973m.gif[/IMG]
Муз. і сл. народні 


Добрий вечір, або що, або що, або що,
Вечеряв би – нема що, нема що, нема що.

Засвистав би – нема чим, нема чим, нема чим,
Говорив би – нема з ким, нема з ким, нема з ким.

Наша Гандзя добре жне, добре жне, добре жне –
Серпа в руки не возьме, не возьме, не возьме.

За Гандзею густий сніп, густий сніп, густий сніп:
Штири дяки п’ятий піп, п’ятий піп, п’ятий піп.

Уже шестий попів син, попів син, попів син
Гандзі снипо поносив, поносив, поносив.

А вже семий паламар, паламар, паламар
Гандзі снопи пов’язав, пов’язав, пов’язав.


*Є в селі одна дівчина* 


Муз. і сл. народні 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1462901m.gif[/IMG]
Є в селі одна дівчина,
Як червоная калина, /двічі
Ну, така весела, жвава,
Круглолиця, кучерява! /двічі

Вона гарно убереться,
Чепурненько одягнеться, /двічі
І куди не завітає,
Все до хлопців потрапляє. /двічі

А як візьме в боки руки –
Прощавайте, закаблуки! /двічі
Гарна ж дівчина моя!
Не пізнали хто? – Це ж я! /двічі

А у мене є миленький,
Всім хороший, всім гарненький, /двічі
Тільки трошечки цибатий,
Товстогубий та носатий. /двічі

Нема зуба ні одного, 
Та ще й ледар він до того, /двічі
Бачте – ось який ледащий!
Я його багато краща! /двічі

Ой, геть та не лізь,
Та нехай тобі біс! /двічі
Про кохання не заводь,
І до мене – не підходь! /двічі

----------

1 Kvitochka (26.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Жартівлива*

Сл. О. Висотської,
Муз. М. Раухвергера
[IMG]http://*********ru/1457781m.gif[/IMG]
По гриби ходила Зіна,
Принесла трави корзину. 

Приспів:
Ай-ай-ай! Ай-ай-ай!
Ай-ай, ай-ай, ай-ай-ай!

Утікав, злякавшись, Федя
Від картонного ведмедя.

Приспів.

Йшов Андрійко по провулку,
Почепив на шляпу булку.

Приспів.

Чаєм нас вгощала Поля
І поклала в чашку солі.

Приспів.

*Маленькі дударі* 

Муз. К. Мяскова, сл. В. Морданя 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1454709m.gif[/IMG]
Встали рано, до зорі
Славні друзі дударі.
Пісню гучно засурмили,
Все село оповістили,
Ду-ду-ду, ду-ду-ду.
Все село оповістили.

День сьогодні урочистий,
Колосок дозрів зернистий,
Низько голову схиляє,
На жнива усіх скликає.
Ду-ду-ду, ду-ду-ду,
На жнива усіх скликає.


*Нумо, друзі, у танок* 

Муз. А. Філіпенка, сл. Т. Волгіної 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1445493m.gif[/IMG]

Балалайка є в Бориса,
Ти заграй нам, не барися!
Трень-брень… Дивина!
Обірвалася струна!

Гарна скрипка у Івася,
Ти заграй, Івась, не гайся!
Ля-ля… раптом хрусь!
Поламав смичок Івась.

Та знайшлись у Льоши й Тані
Гарні ложки дерев’яні.
Чок-чок, чоки-чок!
Нумо, друзі, у танок!


*Та до мене, легіники* 


Муз. і сл. народні 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1443445m.gif[/IMG]

Та до мене легіники,
До мене, до мене,
Та солодка ябліночка
Перед хати в мене.

Та солодка ябліночка,
І добре вродила,
Ще солодша дівчинонька
Попід ню ходила.

Та ходила по садочку
І яблучка рвала,
Котрі файні парубочки,
То лиш тим давала. 


*Як гуцула не любити?*


Муз. і сл. народні 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1447541m.gif[/IMG]

Як гуцула не любити? –
А в гуцула вівці,
А в гуцула поза ремінь
Писані топірці.

Як гуцула не любити? –
А в гуцула кози,
А в гуцула поза ремінь
Писані заноси!

----------


## Elen2

*Сімейні*


*Ми з татом* 

Муз. К. Мяскова, 
Сл. Л. Реви 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1443444m.gif[/IMG]

Ми мужчини –
Тато й я.
І робота в нас своя:
Ремонтуємо замки,
Забиваємо гвіздки.
Тук-тук
Молоток –
І забили ми гвіздок.

Ми мужчини – Тато й я.
І робота в нас своя:
Допоможем мамі ми,
Посуд змиємо самі.
От, от
Ми які
З татом вдвох помічники!



*Пісенька про бабусю*

Муз. А. Філіпенка,
Сл. Т. Волгіної

[IMG]http://*********ru/1446516m.gif[/IMG]
Скільки в бабусеньки
З нами турбот,
Варить бабуся нам
Добрий компот.
Треба і шапочки
Теплі зв’язать,
Казку веселу нам
Всім розказать.

Скільки в трудах її
Різних умінь.
Рідна бабусенько,
Сядь відпочинь!
Ми тобі пісеньку
Зараз почнем... 
Дружно з бабусею 
Всі ми живем!


*Українські народні пісні*


*Ой вербо, вербо* 

Муз. і сл. народні
[IMG]http://*********ru/1505911m.gif[/IMG]

Ой вербо, вербо кучерява! 
Хто ж тобі, вербо, кучері звив?

Хто тобі, вербо, кучері звив?
Хто тобі, вербо, корінь обмив?

Звила кучері густа лоза,
Обмила корінь бистра вода.

Соловейочки: «Тьох-тьох-тьох!»
А в мене сльози, як той горох.

А зозуленька: «Куку, куку!»
За що ж я терплю таку муку?

*Щедрик*

Муз. і сл. народні
[IMG]http://*********ru/1504887m.gif[/IMG]
Щедрик, щедрик, щедрівочка,
Прилетіла ластівочка,
Стала собі щебетати,
Господаря викликати.
Будем її годувати,
Скоро весну зустрічати.
Щедрик, щедрик, щедрівочка,
Прилетіла ластівочка.

----------


## Elen2

*Шкільні*


*До школи* 

Муз.А. Поповича, 
Сл. М. Чепурної

[IMG]http://*********ru/1498743m.gif[/IMG]
Заглядає у вікно
Вересень-рум’янець.
Я не сплю – дивлюсь давно
На новенький ранець.

Пахне ранець букварем
З гарними картинками.
Вранці ранець ми берем
І йдемо стежинками.

В мене квіти у руці,
А в матусі ранець.
Сипле сонце промінці
Вересень-рум’янець.
І ведуть, ведуть стежинки нас
В світлий, світлий перший клас.



*Шкільні двері* 

Муз.Л. Вербицького (з мультфільму "Зелена пілюля"), 
Сл. О. Вратарьова
[IMG]http://*********ru/1486455m.gif[/IMG]

Відчиняє школа двері, дзвінок співа: дзінь, дзінь!
На дошці й на папері шкільний почався день.

Приспів:
У ці двері, у ці двері входять учні рік у рік:
І комашка-першоклашка, й величезний випускник.

Школа двері відчиняє, запізнилися – скандал!
Раз-два – і відмічає причепливий журнал.

Приспів.

Відчиняє двері школа, лунають голоси,
Стрибає дієслово, ховаються ікси.

Приспів.

*Пісенька про букварі*

Муз.Ю. Рожавської, 
Сл. Г. Бойка

[IMG]http://*********ru/1484407m.gif[/IMG]
Зелено, зелено в нашому дворі,
Яснеє сонечко світить угорі.
Яснеє сонечко дивиться в віконечко,
Узяли у руки ми наші букварі. (Двічі)

Весело, весело завжди нам бува.
Кожен букварика радо відкрива.
Ми їх вивчаємо, літери складаємо,
І вчимось читати ми перші слова. (Двічі)

Вересень, вересень стане на порі,
Підем до школи ми – юні школярі.
Яснеє сонечко гляне у віконечко,
В класі ми розкриємо наші букварі. (Двічі)



*Чекає школа нас* 

Муз.К. Мяскова,
Сл. Л. Реви 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1490551m.gif[/IMG]
З дитячого садочка
Лункі пісні летять,
Ми підем скоро в школу,
Щоб все на світі знать.

Приспів:
Ідем ще раз в таночок,
Прощай, прощай, садочок,
Пора нам в перший клас,
Чекає школа нас!

За партами новими
Відкриєм букварі,
Бо ми вже не малята,
А справжні школярі!

Приспів.

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*Літні*

*Літо*
 Муз. і сл. Поляченко Віри 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1561995m.gif[/IMG]
Прийшла пора для нас тепліша –
Прийшла улюблена пора.
Це море, сонечко яскріше,
Дзвінка, весела дітвора.

Приспів:
Літо, літо, літо!
Ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла,
Квіти, квіти,
Ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла.
Теплий досвіт, захід повсякчас.
Літо, знову ти прийшло до нас!

І знову щебет зранку і до ночі.
І знову гомін чути у дворі.
Ми разом граємо охоче,
Співаєм пісні ми свої.

Приспів.
З піснею про сонечко
Йду в дитячий сад.
Миле, миле сонечко,
Як тобі я рад! 
Приспів:
Сонечко моє, променистеє! (Двічі)

Сонечко здіймається,
Плине в вишині.
Сонечко всміхається
Весело мені.

Приспів.

В небі ні хмариночки,
Все кругом сія...
Дорога матусенько,
Заспівай, як я!

Приспів.

*Сонечко*
Муз. О. Остапенко
Сл. Г. Бойка
[IMG]http://*********ru/1553803m.gif[/IMG]

З піснею про сонечко
Йду в дитячий сад.
Миле, миле сонечко,
Як тобі я рад! 
Приспів:
Сонечко моє, променистеє! (Двічі)

Сонечко здіймається,
Плине в вишині.
Сонечко всміхається
Весело мені.

Приспів.

В небі ні хмариночки,
Все кругом сія...
Дорога матусенько,
Заспівай, як я!

Приспів.

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*Червень* 
Муз. і сл. Поляченко Віри 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1531275m.gif[/IMG]
Червень на підході
З м’ятой запашною,
В королиці буде
Нескінченне поле.

Червень, мов хлопчина,
Жвавий та завзятий,
Вийшов без кручини
Квіти розкидати.

Розкидав по полю,
Розкидав у лісі,
Запровадив потім
Солов’їну пісню.

Червень, ти відкрив нам
Двері в тепле літо,
К хмарам білокрилим
Та барвистим квітам.

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********ru/1528094m.png[/IMG]
ТИХО НАД РІЧКОЮ
Тихо над річкою в ніченьку темную.
Спить зачарований ліс.
Ніжно шепоче хтось казку таємную.
Сумно зітха верболіз.
Ніжно шепоче хтось казку таємную.
Сумно зітха верболіз. 

Нічка розсипала зорі злотистії:
Он вони — в річці, на дні.
Плачуть берези по той бік сріблистії,
Стогне хтось тяжко вві сні.
Плачуть берези по той бік сріблистії,
Стогне хтось тяжко вві сні. 

Що йому мариться? Щастя улюблене?
В хвилях зрадливих життя?
Може, то серце нудьгує загублене,
Просить, шука вороття? —
Може, то серце нудьгує загублене,
Просить, шука вороття? - 

Важко навіки минулому зникнутиі..
Нічка зітхає, мовчить.
Страшно, і сумно, і хочеться скрикнути —
Пітьму зловісну збудить.
Страшно, і сумно, і хочеться скрикнути —
Пітьму зловісну збудить. 


Мелодія Петра Батюка Слова Спиридона Черкасенка

Оригінальний вірш написаний у 1906 році та має назву «Над річкою». Подано оригінальний варіант.

----------


## Elen2

*Казкові* 

Автор невідомий 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1544465m.gif[/IMG]
Ділі – дін, ділі – дін!
Що за дивний передзвін?
Ділі – дін, ділі – дін!
Звідкіля лунає він? 

Ділі – дом, ділі – дом!
Хто до нас іде з мішком?
Ділі – дом, ділі – дом!
Це іде веселий гном!

Ділі – дом, ділі – дом!
Куди йде веселий гном?
Ділі – дом, ділі – дом!
Що несе в мішечку гном?

Ділі – дін, ділі – дін!
Тут смішинки та пісні,
Ділі – дін, ділі – дін!
Їх так люблять малюки.


*Батьківщина*

Батьківщина

Муз. В. Таловирі, 
Сл. А. Камінчука
[IMG]http://*********ru/1534225m.gif[/IMG]
Поле, ліс, стежка в гаї
У моїм отчім краї,
Тут живемо разом – я і ти, -
На моїй Україні,
На моїй Батьківщині
Гарно так разом стежкою йти. 

Зеленіє ліщина,
Зацвітає калина,
Степом котиться диво-луна, -
Це моя Україна,
Це моя Батьківщина,
Що як тато і мама, - одна!..



Колиска 

Муз. О. Білаша, 
Сл. М. Ткача 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1535249m.gif[/IMG]

Ловлю в обійми дальній виднокрай,
Лечу туди, де в снах літав колись.
Там день мені розвиднів отчий край,
Мої стежки там з небом обнялись.

Приспів:
Моя зоря на мій поріг
Мене визорює з доріг
І жде ночами на мостах.
Лечу туди, звідки росту,
Там нагойдала висоту
Мені колиска на вітрах.

Коли в холоднім затишку дібров
Чужий зеніт світився поміж віт,
Тоді вертала знов мене любов
У колисковий радісний політ.

Приспів.

Яких вершин мені б не досягти,
Я скрізь нестиму гордість на чолі,
Що колискове щастя висоти
Збагнув навік на маминій землі.

Приспів.

Пісня про Україну 

Муз. О. Білаша, 
Сл. Д. Павличка 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1539345m.gif[/IMG]

До Дніпра я приходжу вмивати свій зір,
Щоб у темряві дух мій не згас.
І вдивляється в очі мені з-понад зір,
Наче батько, суворий Тарас.

Приспів:
Пахне хвиля Дніпрова, мов сіно,
І гойдається в даль степову.
Україно, моя Україно,
Я для тебе на світі живу!

Як зірниця, що впала в нічну не проглядь,
Я без тебе загину в імлі,
А твоєю любов’ю я можу обнять
Всі народи й племена землі.

Приспів.

Над тобою стояла ворожа яса,
Ти ридала в невольничім сні,
Пролетіла крізь мене, мов куля, сльоза,
І лишила безсмертя мені.

Приспів.

Дух мій вільний з тобою, одвічна снаго,
У простори братерства зліта,
Де сіяє дорога народу мого,
Наче пісня твоя золота!

Приспів.

----------


## Elen2

*При дорозі криниченька* 

Муз. О. Білаша, 
Сл. М. Ткача 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1515793m.gif[/IMG]

При дорозі криниченька, при дорозі,
При дорозі в криниченьці видно дно.
Мати сина дожидає при порозі:
«Ой, чому його так довго не видно?»

Якщо доля завдала на плечі втому,
Ти на вітрі, як билина, не впади,
Знай, що з нашої кринички після грому
Напивається веселиця води.

Ти по ній дороги вивіри під небом,
І простеляться вони з усіх сторін
В мамин світ, що над порогом тільки в тебе,
До чистенького джерельця на поклін.

Не убій любові в серці молодому,
Не засій глухими травами сліди,
Знай, що з нашої кринички після грому
Напивається веселиця води.

При дорозі, і при сонці, й при морозі
Від кринички - срібний живчик ручаю.
Смак води пізнав ти вперше при дорозі
В голубинім батьківськім краю.

Може, підеш десь у далеч невідому,
Пам’ятай про те повсюди і завжди,
Що із нашої кринички після грому
Напивається веселиця води».

* Фізкульт-ура!*

*Фізкульт-ура!*

Муз. Ю. Чичкова, 
Сл. З. Петрової, переклад В. Переяславця
[IMG]http://*********ru/1507601m.gif[/IMG]
Щоб рости і гартуватись,
Стать міцними, як броня,
Фізкультурою займатись
Треба, друзі, нам щодня! 

Приспів:
Як слід загартуватись
Настала нам пора.
Фізкульт-ура! Фізкульт-ура!
Фізкульт-ура!

Нам пілюлі та мікстуру
В зимовий холодний день
Заміняють фізкультура,
Обтирання крижане.

Приспів.

Чи ангіні, чи застудам
Кажем:
“Геть з-перед очей!”
Ковзани і лижі любим,
Дружим з шайбою, м’ячем.

Приспів.

*Звіробіка*

Автор невідомий 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1566992m.gif[/IMG]

На підвіконня сіла кішка,
Вмивається, об чепурна.
За кішкою постежмо трішки
И зробим так, як робить це вона.

Приспів:
1, 2, 3,
Спробуй, повтори.
3, 4, 5,
Нумо повторять.
1, 2, 3,
Спробуй, повтори.
3, 4, 5,
Знову повторять.
Дуже добре так!

Змія по стежці лісовій
Повзе -  ховатись не спішить.
А ми стараймося мершій
Руками її рухи повторить.

Приспів.

В болоті чапля, мов на чатах,
Стоїть і ловить жабенят.
Не важко зовсім так стояти –
Для нас, для натренованих малят.

Приспів.

Тварини ці не чинять шкоди
І ти їх кривдить не давай,
Бо ти людина, друг природи,
Про звички їхні добре пам’ятай!

Приспів.

----------

Олеся Ш. (30.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Весна*

*Весна*
Муз. Л. Дичко,
Сл. М. Лисича 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1559824m.gif[/IMG]

Сніг розтанув під віконцем,
Біга зайчик по стіні,
Кіт зрадів, що світить сонце,
Гріє спинку на вікні.

Жайвір в полі за рікою
Вже колише тишину.
Разом з піснею дзвінкою
Він приніс до нас весну.

Із дахів тече, неначе
Хтось водичку ллє з відра, -
То зима від горя плаче,
Що прийшла її пора.


*Весняний вальс* 
Муз. А. Філіпенка, 
Сл. Т. Волгіної 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1556752m.gif[/IMG]

Рано сонечко встає,
Промінцями виграє.
Молода в саду трава,
Соловей співа.
Молода в саду трава,
Соловей співа.

Розцвітають запашні
Квіти гарні, мов у сні.
Далина така ясна…
Це прийшла весна!
Далина така ясна…
Це прийшла весна!



*Веснянка*
Муз. В. Таловирі,
Сл. В. Ладожця 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1557776m.gif[/IMG]

Травонько, ти, травонько,
Зеленись,
Золотому сонечку
Поклонись,
Щоб розквітла яблунька
На горі,
Щоб гулялось весело
Дітворі!

А ми того сонечка
Промінці
Упіймаєм решетом
У ріці.
Заплетем у коси їх,
Мов стрічки,
Ой хороші ж матимем
Кіснички!

Зеленись же, травонько,
Зеленись,
Разом з нами сонечку
Поклонись!

*Дощик*
Муз. і сл. народні 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1560848m.gif[/IMG]
Гей, біжіть, діти, біжіть скоренько,
Із неба дощик паде тепленький (двічі).

Маєвий дощик, дощик весняний,
Кого він зросить, рости він стане (двічі).

Свіжу травицю росою зростить,
Бігатимемо травою босі (двічі).

Ще й з дерев станем дощик стрясати,
Дощем маєвим себе зливати (двічі). 



*Жайвір прилетів* 
Українська народна пісня
[IMG]http://*********ru/1554704m.gif[/IMG]
Жайвір прилетів,
Весноньку просив:
- Веснонька, прийди,
  Землю розбуди! 

Жайвір прилетів,
Вербоньку просив:
- Вербо, зацвіти,
  Квіти розпусти!

Жайвір прилетів,
Пролісків просив:
- Проліски, зійдіть,
  Землю розбудіть!

Жайвір прилетів,
Дощика просив:
- Дощик, поливай,
  Земле, розквітай! 




*Ой, весна, весна та й весняночка*
Українська народна пісня

- Ой весна, весна та й весняночка,
Де твоя дочка та й панночка? 

Де твоя дочка та й панночка?
- Десь у садочку шиє сорочку.

Шовком та біллю все вишиває,
Свою неньку рідну споминає.





Ой, прийди, весна та й весняночка
Українська народна пісня
[IMG]http://*********ru/1553680m.gif[/IMG]
Ой прийди весна та й весняночка,
Принеси мені щастя й радості.
Гу-у-у! 

Ой прийди весна та й весняночка,
Подаруй меня квіти запашні.
Гу-у-у!


*Квіти*
Муз. М. Завалішної,
Сл. Н. Забіли 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1540368m.gif[/IMG]
Під віконцями на сонці,
У вишневому саду
У земельку, як в постельку,
Я насіннячко кладу.

Сонце, смійся, дощик, лийся,
Линьте краплі до землі,
Щоб на грядках, у зернятках
Кріпли паростки малі.

Прийде літо, будуть квіти,
Будуть в мене восени
У віночку на голівці
Чорнобривці запашні.

----------


## Elen2

*Літо*

Муз. і сл. Поляченко Віри 
[IMG]http://*********org/644076m.gif[/IMG]

Прийшла пора для нас тепліша –
Прийшла улюблена пора.
Це море, сонечко яскріше,
Дзвінка, весела дітвора.

Приспів:
Літо, літо, літо!
Ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла,
Квіти, квіти,
Ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла.
Теплий досвіт, захід повсякчас.
Літо, знову ти прийшло до нас!

І знову щебет зранку і до ночі.
І знову гомін чути у дворі.
Ми разом граємо охоче,
Співаєм пісні ми свої.

Приспів.


*
Сонечко моє* 

Муз. О. Остапенко
Сл. Г. Бойка
[IMG]http://*********org/631788m.gif[/IMG]
З піснею про сонечко
Йду в дитячий сад.
Миле, миле сонечко,
Як тобі я рад! 

Приспів:
Сонечко моє, променистеє! (Двічі)

Сонечко здіймається,
Плине в вишині.
Сонечко всміхається
Весело мені.

Приспів.

В небі ні хмариночки,
Все кругом сія...
Дорога матусенько,
Заспівай, як я!

Приспів.


*Червень*

Муз. і сл. Поляченко Віри 
[IMG]http://*********org/629740m.gif[/IMG]

Червень на підході
З м’ятой запашною,
В королиці буде
Нескінченне поле.

Червень, мов хлопчина,
Жвавий та завзятий,
Вийшов без кручини
Квіти розкидати.

Розкидав по полю,
Розкидав у лісі,
Запровадив потім
Солов’їну пісню.

Червень, ти відкрив нам
Двері в тепле літо,
К хмарам білокрилим
Та барвистим квітам.

*Осінь*

*Кленові листочки* 
[IMG]http://*********org/616428m.gif[/IMG]
Муз. і сл. Н. Грановської


Золотая осінь
Малює листочки,
Малює, малює
Кленові листочки.
Малює, малює
Кленові листочки.

Повіває вітер, -
Зриває листочки,
Зриває, зриває
Кленові листочки. 
Зриває, зриває
Кленові листочки. 

Килими барвисті
Встеляють доріжки,
Встеляють, встеляють
В садочку доріжки. 
Встеляють, встеляють
В садочку доріжки. 



*Дощик*

Автор невідомий 
[IMG]http://*********org/620524m.gif[/IMG]

Дощ не злиться, не кусається,
Ні на кого не кидається,
То чому всі від нього: хто куди
Поспішають сховатися завжди?
Дощ образився, і дуже,
Бо до нбого всі байдужі.
Дощ образився, і дуже,
Бо до нього, бо до нього
Всі байдужі!



*Рідний дубочок* 

Муз. І. Шайкіс, сл. Г. Грайка 

[IMG]http://*********org/607212m.gif[/IMG]
На дубових вітах
Листячко тріпоче,
Бо його вітрисько
Позривати хоче.

Приспів:
Жовте листячко тріпоче,
Долу падати не хоче,
Ой тріпоче, ой тріпоче,
Долу падати не хоче.

Міцно, міцно кожен
Держиться листочок –
Це тому, що дуже
Любить свій дубочок.

Приспів.


*Осінь*

Муз. І. Кишка, сл. В. Кукловської 
[IMG]http://*********org/613356m.gif[/IMG]

Осінь, осінь вже прийшла,
Сад барвисто одягла.
І на вітрі на дубку
Листя крутиться в танку,
У танку, у танку.

----------


## Elen2

*Зима*

*Сніжок-пушок*
[IMG]http://*********org/602092m.gif[/IMG]
Автор невідомий

По селу тепер щоднини
Крутиться метелиця.
Сніг лапатий на долини
І на гори стелиться. 

Приспів:
Ой, сніжок, ой, пушок,
Срібно білий.
Від сніжку ми усі
Посвіжіли.

“На санки сідайте, діти!” –
всіх зима запрошує.
За санками в’ється вітер
Срібною порошею.


*Зимова пісенька* 
[IMG]http://*********org/603116m.gif[/IMG]
Муз. В. Кравчука,
Сл. М. Гринчука

За вікном хурделиця
Гра в ріжок.
А довкола стелиться
Сніг-сніжок.
Ой ти, зимо-зимонько,
Постривай!
Ти гілля ялиноньки
Не ламай. 

Не завій ти зайчика
Й оленя.
Не морозь нам пальчиків
Ти щодня.
Візьмем на годиноньку
Ковзани,
Нумо, зимо-зимонько,
Дожени!


*Метелиця*

Муз. народна
[IMG]http://*********org/596972m.gif[/IMG]
Сл. В. Верховинця 


Ой на дворі метелиця,
Крутить, вертить хурделиця.
А в садочку чепурненькі
Зійшлись діточки маленькі.

Хай морозом повіває,
Хай снігами замітає,
А в садочку нам тепленько,
Любо й весело серденьку.

Ой на дворі метелиця,
Крутить, вертить хурделиця,
Віе вона, повіває,
Малих діток розважає.

Вітер свище десь у полі,
Ми танцюємо у колі.
Вітер грає на вулиці,
А ми скачем у світлиці.






*Перший сніг* 

Муз.Г. Гембери, сл. В. Чорної 
[IMG]http://*********org/595948m.gif[/IMG]

Падає тихесенько сніг-сніжок…
Скільки буде радості у діток!
Буде гарна ковзанка льодова,
Буде і бабусенька снігова.

Застилає поленько і поріг
Білий та пухнастенький перший сніг.
Осінь заховалася та й нема…
З добрим ранком, сніженьку і зима!




*Перший сніг 
*
Муз.Г. Гембери, сл. В. Морданя 

[IMG]http://*********org/655343m.gif[/IMG]
На поля засіяні, на луги
Прилетіли весело вже сніги.
Зимо, зимо, зимонько, не втікай,
Зарясній сніжинками на весь край.

Застели всі нивоньки до весни,
Хай врожаєм радують нас вони.
Білим, білим борошном пада сніг,
До млина селянського шлях проліг.


*Прийшла зима* 

Муз. В. Кирейка, сл. В. Лагоди 
[IMG]http://*********org/642031m.gif[/IMG]

Ось і знов зима настала,
Землю ковдрою заслала –
Білою обновою,
Сніжною, пуховою.

Одягнемо рукавиці,
Вийдем з хати подивиться,
Вийдемо з санчатами,
Візьмемо лопати ми.

Допоможем мамі й тату
Сніг пухнастий одкидати.
Кидь, кидь, кидь!
Треба все на світі вміть!

----------

Олеся Ш. (30.10.2017)

----------


## СИПСИК

[IMG]http://*********ru/1696304m.jpg[/IMG]
ЧОБІТКИ

Тільки в хоровод ми стали,
Ніжки танець почали,
Весело ми танцювали,
Чобітки допомогли

ПРИСПІВ:
Чобітки, чобітки,
Ой, які ж то чобітки

Танцювали і співали,
Ми веселі малюки,
Як подобаються дітям
Пустотливі чобітки
ПРИСПІВ

[IMG]http://*********ru/1666609m.png[/IMG]

В нашім садочку малята гуляють, 
Жовті листочки малята збирають.

ПРИСПІВ:
Ось, які листочки навкруги летять,
Ось , які листочки у малят

Скільки листочків малята зібрали,
І гарним листям прикрасили в залі.


[IMG]http://*********ru/1662513m.jpg[/IMG]

ХТО ЦЕ ЗА ВІКОНЦЕМ СТУКА.

Хто це за віконцем стука, тук, тук, тук.
Що за капосна неслуха, тук, тук, тук,
Може це малята, ні, ні, ні,
Може пташенята, ні, ні, ні,
Може дощ пустує так, так, так, так.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1656368m.jpg[/IMG]

Сопровождение пения пластическими жестами.
Дети поют песню и на слова: тик-тик, пик-пик и т.д. выполняют импровизированные пластические жесты.
Можете придумать свои.

В КОГО ЯКА ПІСЕНЬКА

В ГОДИННИКА ПІСНЯ ТАКА: ТІК, ТІК, ТІК,   Руки  из положения «полочкой»- пр.на 12 часов. Пр.рука движется вправо-влево 
У ПТАШКИ СИНИЧКИ ТАКА:  ПІК, ПІК, ПІК,  Пр.и л.р. имитируют клювики  на уровне лица.
У ПОРОСЯТИ ТАКА: РОХ, РОХ, РОХ,          Пр.и л.р. в кулачки, перед лицом, будто  «выжимаем платочек»
А ЇЖАЧКОВА ТАКА: ОХ, ОХ, ОХ,               Указат.пальцами изобр. иголочки  поочерёдно пр.и л.р.
В ПУХНАСТОЇ КИЦІ ТАКА: НЯВ, НЯВ, НЯВ,   «Вытираем усики» пр. и л.р. под носом поочерёдно
ТІЛЬКИ У РИБКИ  ТАКА: …                        Показываем, как рыба открывает рот 2-мя руками  без звука

----------

Lena7 (05.07.2018)

----------


## котстудент

Сайт з дитячими піснями
http://proridne.com/content/пісні/ко...0—%2002.html

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

А вот это классный хоровод с Дедом Морозом. Простой и веселый. Дети его любят.

*Дід Мороз*
Бум -бум -бум, годинник б*є                           _ стучат кулачками _ 
Дід Мороз веселий йде.              
Довгі вуса, борода                                         _ закручивают усы, гладят бороду_
І швидка така хода.                                        _ шагают на месте
_
Приспів:
За плечима лантушок,                   _идут друг за другом по кругу, "несут мешок", слегка наклонившись_
Повно в ньому  іграшок,
Іграшок, іграшок.                          _ останавливаются, поворачиваются в круг, хлопают.
_
Туп, туп, туп, Мороз іде,               _ топают_
Ніс червоний він несе.                  _ трут нос_
І рипить під Дідом сніг,                 _ фигурная пружинка_
Пригостить сьогодні всіх.

Припев повторяется

Плескають в долоні всі,                  _поворачиваются парами, хлопают парам_и
Дуже раді ми зимі.
Тут ялинка, пісні, сміх,                    _кружатся парами_
З нами наш веселий Дід!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1921417m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Катерина Зоря (22.11.2018)

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

Еще один хоровод для елочки.

*Знову прийшла казка*
Знову казка стала з нами
Бік о бік.
З нами разом зустрічає Новий рік.
Хай навколо тут лунає дзвінкий сміх.
Це найкраще в світі свято -
Новий рік!

Приспів:
Ялинко, ялиночка,
Зеленая гілочка.
Вогники веселії засвіти.
Навколо ялиночки,
Зеленої гілочки
Затанцюєм весело
Я і ти!

І не скласти всім розвагам нашим лік
Ми дорослішими стали аж на рік.
А ялинка, наче казка, дзвінкий сміх.
Бо найкраще в світі свято - Новий рік!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1950090m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

*Чи у вас, як у нас.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1950092m.jpg[/IMG]

Мы под эту песню играли в игру "Плетень" ( "Тин" )
Когда дети выстраивают 4 плетня и начинают идти навстречу, то поют эту песню. 
Чи у вас, як у нас квіти квітнуть пишно?    _1 и 3 плетни идут навстречу, кланяются_
Чи у вас, як у нас в дитсадочку втішно?     _Отходят назад , кланяются_
Чи у вас, як у нас в дитсадочку втішно?     _Поют стоя на месте._

На второй куплет идут 2 и 4 плетни и выполняют те же движения.

Затем мы не просто разбегались по залу, а танцевали украинские движения каждый свое и в определенном месте. Мальчики - присядку, самые способные подсечку делали, некоторые кружились с девочками мельничкой, девочки выполняли ковырялочку, чесаночку и т. д. и по окончании музыки все должны занять свои места и заплести плетень. 
В таком виде игру можно использовать на утреннике. И красиво смотрится, и все дети участвуют.

----------


## daniv62

В лісі по травиці
Заєць і Лисиця
В сад ідуть, річ ведуть:
 - Нас малята ждуть!

Кіт ступає нишком,
Рядом сіра Мишка,
В сад ідуть, річ ведуть:
 - Нас малята ждуть!

Троє поросяток
Теж радіють святу,
В сад ідуть, річ ведуть:
 - Нас малята ждуть!

Вовк не забарився,
З їжачком зустрівся,
В сад ідуть, річ ведуть:
 - Нас малята ждуть!

А Петрушка радий
Всіх веде звіряток.
В сад ідуть, річ ведуть:
 - Нас малята ждуть!

----------

Олеся Ш. (30.10.2017)

----------


## daniv62

Ми – маленькі поросята /пружинка
Хрю, хрю хрю.
Ми прийшли до вас на свято /вклоняються
Хрю, хрю, хрю.

Проігриш – кружляють.

Дуже любимо вмиватись / «миють» носики
Хрю, хрю, хрю,
Взимку у сніжку кататись /розводять руки в сторони
Хрю, хрю, хрю.

Проігриш.


Стукнемо ми ратичками /плескають у стиснені кулачки
Хрю, хрю, хрю.
Веселіться дружно з нами /пружинка
Хрю, хрю, хрю.

----------

Олеся Ш. (30.10.2017)

----------


## daniv62

Гном не вміє сумувати,
Вас навчу я чаклувати,
Запалю я ліхтарі,
Та запрошую до гри.
Всі сховались? Я іду
І з ліхтариком знайду!

Правила гри

     Стоїть декілька великих капелюхів з пап’є-маше, або фанерних ялинок. Можливо використовувати будь-які атрибути. Гном співає пісню, діти тим часом танцюють за руки хоровод. Дітей менш на 1 людину, ніж капелюхів. Після слів: «…І з ліхтариком знайду!» - гном повертається до дітей, які сховались під капелюхи або за ялинки. Хто не встиг – виходить із ігри. Один капелюх забирають. Гра повторюється.

----------


## soroka-natali



----------

Олеся Ш. (30.10.2017)

----------


## soroka-natali

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Олеся Ш. (30.10.2017)

----------


## soroka-natali

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Олеся Ш. (30.10.2017)

----------


## larusya_

Автора *«Школярика»* не знаю, к сожалению. Мелодию песенки записывала по-памяти, 
но вроде верно. 

*Школярик*

Я до школи, знають всі, вже давно готуюсь,
 Бо сповнилось мені шість - я дорослим чуюсь.
 І купив мені татусь вже новий букварик, 
 Ручку, зошит, олівці, я тепер – школярик!

Приспів:
Школярик, школярик, школярик, мене всі на світі зовуть,
Школярик, школярик, школярик, бо я вже до школи іду!

Буква вивчив я усі, вміло їх складаю,
І казки вже перед сном сам собі читаю,
До бабусеньки листа можу написати,
І на річці каченят всіх порахувати!

----------

Катерина Зоря (22.11.2018)

----------


## Валя Муза

КАП-КАП.
1.Що там сталось подивись? – Кап-кап!
Слізки з очок полились.. – Кап-кап!
Вже на щічках новачка
Мов росиночка сльоза.
Подивися, подивися –
Мов росиночка сльоза…
2. З групи вже струмок біжить-= - кап-кап!
Не спиняється й на мить – кап-кап!
Всі дивують – що робить?
Як цю річку зупинить?
Всі дивують, всі дивують
Як цю річку зупинить?
3.Як багато тут води – кап - кап!
Щоб не сталося біди – кап-кап!
Всі розгублені на мить –
Треба хлопчика сушить.
Його треба, його треба
Його треба вже сушить.

----------


## Валя Муза

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/717763m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

ДИВО МІСТО НАВПАКИ.

Супроводжуємо імітаційними рухами:

1.	Диво місто Навпаки знають тільки малюки
(Пальчиком роблять «т-с-с-с і повертають корпус зліва направо)
Місто це – де все не так
(Заперечний жест рукою)
Кожен тут якийсь дивак
(ручки великими пальчиками до вух і роблять жест який ми називаємо «з прівєтом»)
В диво місті Навпаки
(т-с-с-с)
Кукурікають шпаки
(долоньки складають як дзьобик пташки і одкривають  та закривають його)
Кури плавають у морі
(ручки перед собою ніби пливуть розгрібаючи воду)
Вдень блищать на небі зорі(ручки вгору)

ПРИСПІВ: В диво місті Навпаки йдуть назад твої роки
	(кроком трішки відходять назад)
	І чим довше ти живеш – тим молодшим ти стаєш
	(ручками згори до низу показують як меншають)
	В диво місті Навпаки тато, мама , малюки
	(пальчиком правої ручки показують в сторону Батьків декілька раз переміщуючи ручка 
	з права наліво)
	Тато, мама, малюки в диво місті Навпаки.
	( ручки в сторону в жесті «ось так»)

2.	В диво місті Навпаки не протягнуть вам руки
(простягають вперед ручку)
А вітаються ногами – ходять вниз бо головами
(ніжку вперед і нахиляються показуючи ручками вниз)
В диво місті Навпаки діток слухають батьки
(сваряться пальчиком)
Хай бо зроблять хибний крок
(сваряться вже кулачком)
Тата й маму – у куток!
(вибираєте куток у залі, бажано за спинками дітей, і вони туди пальчиком показують на
останнє слово. Якщо за спинками – це виглядає ефектніше. Навіть не намагайтеся добитися того, щоб дітки в цьому місці не переходили на крик замість співу).
ПРИСПІВ.

СЛОВА ЯКІ ДОЗВОЛЯТЬ ВСТАВИТИ ЦЮ ПІСНЮ В ЛЮБИЙ ВИПУСКНИЙ СЦЕНАРІЙ.

Якщо буде в школі важко –
Раду дать цьому не важко:
В диво місті Навпаки
Знайдуть щастя малюки.

----------


## Валя Муза

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/708568m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

СЛОВА ЩОБ ПРЕДСТАВИТИ ПІСНЮ:

І тополька зажурилась –
Я із нею розлучилась.
Ти, тополько, не зважай –
Від сонця інших прикривай,
Як гуляти будуть влітку
В дитсадку маленькі  дітки.
Я ще в гості завітаю
І для тебе заспіваю. :Yes4:  :Aga:

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

*Прощай, садочок.*

[IMG]http://*********net/663396.jpg[/IMG]
З дитячого садочка дзвінкі пісні летять,
Ми підем скоро в школу,
Щоб все на світі знать.

Приспів: Йдемо ще раз в таночок,
Прощай, прощай, садочок.
Йдемо ми в перший клас,
Чекає школа нас!

За партами новими відкриєм букварі,
Бо ми вже не малята,
А справжні школярі.

----------


## Валя Муза

Сразу прошу прощение за качество записанного.Писала когда-то на курсах на паре в актовом зале на коленях. И почему-то левая рука не дописана... Слова  пропечатаю лучше чтоб было видно.
1. Все жуют, и жуют - и двугорбый верблюд,
И корова жуёт, и огромный бегемот.
Только я не жую, песню жалкую пою:
                     А мне бы жвачку, хотя бы одну пачку
                      Хотя бы одну штучку, хотя бы одну (2 раза)
2. Я бы ел и жевал, я бы пил и жевал,
Я бы спал и жевал, никогда не уставал.
Только я не жую, песню жалкую пою:
                      А мне бы...
3. Жвачку можно жевать, можно пузыри пускать,
Можно просто обменять, можно вкладыш прочитать.
Только я не жую, песню жалкую пою:
                       А мне бы...

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1741074m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## MALIATKO9

[IMG]http://*********net/1521020m.jpg[/IMG]

Я у світі музики.rar

----------

Kolpachiha (30.08.2018), вуерхуша оля (23.08.2019), Лариса12 (15.11.2018)

----------


## котстудент

Щось не знайла я куди розмістити пісні про весну

----------


## leonora_

Музичний детячий портал "Заспівай!" (ноты) http://www.zaspivaj.com/osiny.html 
•Колискові
• Жартівливі
• Сімейні
• Народні
• Шкільні
• Казкові
• Батьківщина 
• Фізкульт-ура
• Весна
• Літо
• Осінь
• Зима
• Новий рік
• 8 березня
• День Народження
• Інші свята

----------

Лариса12 (15.11.2018)

----------


## leonora_



----------


## leonora_



----------

Лариса12 (15.11.2018)

----------


## Валя Муза

> Две новогодгие песенки с нотами, правда на русском, может


Тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4174920

----------


## tigricadn

Ноти до свята 8 березня: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...64#post4268264

----------


## Лильчик

Хороший сайт(наш друг) ,ноты песен, хороводов, танцев с описанием движений, тематика новогодняя, есть разные темы на русск яз. Очень красивые песенки и танцы:http://possum.ru/?page_id=1042

----------

Татка_7878 (11.09.2016)

----------


## Лильчик

Девочки и мальчики, нечаянно нашла сайт(спасибо автору)  с нотами песен на все темы, на русск:
http://chayca1.narod.ru/noti/noti_vesna.html

----------


## Janna156

Девочки ноты песен ежик, дет сад, веселая песенка, солнышко, Светит солнышко для всех Автор А Ермолова
http://yadi.sk/d/ob5yrevULCVox
http://yadi.sk/d/irLA5QoULCVqU
http://yadi.sk/d/2kFo6ngoLCVqt
http://yadi.sk/d/Hb5p1iuXLCVrR
http://yadi.sk/d/7JdtOcGzLCWvi

----------

Tasya835 (19.11.2018)

----------


## Лильчик

Натрапила на сайт з нотами з мультфільмів, класики
http://igraj-poj.narod.ru/arhiv/sbor...irovanie_4.pdf

----------

Atashka (09.11.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (14.05.2016)

----------


## Janna156

Скачала сборник на українській мові Музично- ритмічні хвилинки та розспіванки для дітей.

https://yadi.sk/i/F8AKIR7VwY3mJ

----------

Anytka-80 (20.03.2017), Astana35 (01.11.2016), Chingachpuk (23.11.2016), diak (09.10.2016), kapuchinca (11.10.2016), Kolpachiha (30.08.2018), n@denk@ (04.01.2017), Валя Муза (10.10.2016), ирина махно (08.01.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Збірка пісень https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4z...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## dzvinochok

> Шановні колеги!!! в кого є нотки до пісні-танцю "Посварились -помирились" буду дуже вдячна!!


Ось нотки, може кому ще знадобляться )))
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4z...w?usp=drivesdk

----------

na4a (22.06.2017), Коллега (14.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (10.10.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Ноти.Зима.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4z...w?usp=drivesdk

----------

Kolpachiha (30.08.2018), na4a (22.06.2017), nyusha0365 (21.11.2018), Коллега (14.11.2018), Мартын (02.05.2018), Наталия Михайловна (15.11.2018), Оlga@ (14.11.2018), Олеся Ш. (30.10.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Бубонці
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4z...w?usp=drivesdk

----------

na4a (22.06.2017), nyusha0365 (21.11.2018), Tasya835 (19.11.2018), Алёнушк@ (23.10.2017), Коллега (14.11.2018), Оlga@ (14.11.2018), Олеся Ш. (30.10.2017), Пономарёва Александра (03.09.2017)

----------


## Катерина Зоря

> А вот это классный хоровод с Дедом Морозом. Простой и веселый. Дети его любят.
> 
> *Дід Мороз*
> Бум -бум -бум, годинник б*є                           _ стучат кулачками _ 
> Дід Мороз веселий йде.              
> Довгі вуса, борода                                         _ закручивают усы, гладят бороду_
> І швидка така хода.                                        _ шагают на месте
> _
> Приспів:
> ...


підкажіть, а що за мелодія цієї пісеньки? можливо є ноти, чи запис?

----------


## dzvinochok

Ще одна пісня Дід Мороз, ось тут ноти https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5511446

----------

вуерхуша оля (23.08.2019)

----------

